# Pressure control solenoid, transmission



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

There's a TCM reflash for issues with these 9-speeds. I'd start there at a dealer, and do an ATF change too.

Is it out of powertrain warranty (5 yr/60000 mi) yet?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Yebatvse said:


> I have a 2017 Chevy Cruze that’s a 1.6L so it’s diesel. It is having problems like transmission loosing 5th-9th gear and check engine like on for either pressure control solenoid or a sensor. Plus to make it better I’m the only person that owns one around here. Anything anyone knows how to do or what?


Welcome Aboard!

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Just got my car back from the dealer after they had it for 3 months. 

Lost 9th gear. Then everything they said of the pump failed. The replaced it and the vb but I had no 9th gear so they replaced the vb again. Nope.no 9th. So gm had them install a new trans. Drives great expect for 1-2 2-3 shifts. Does a lot of hunting. But that's normal as the time is doing its relearn


----------



## Yebatvse (11 mo ago)

jblackburn said:


> There's a TCM reflash for issues with these 9-speeds. I'd start there at a dealer, and do an ATF change too.
> 
> Is it out of powertrain warranty (5 yr/60000 mi) yet?


I bought it used at 40k and now it had 90k its been great until recently.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Try to drain amd refill. The try the vb


----------

